# Nevada Shed Hunitng



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks like Nevada passed a new shed hunting regulation. it doesn't say when it goes into effect but I am guessing that it is 2019.

http://www.ndow.org/Our_Agency/News/Articles/Wildlife_Commission_Adopts_Shed_Antler_Regulation/

It follows along the lines of the new regulations that Colorado also passed.

http://cpw.state.co.us/antlershed


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I notice that states that touch Utah are having to implement shed seasons coincidence maybe?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I spoke to a DWR officer back in January and he mentioned that if Nevada made this change then he would be really surprised if Utah doesn't follow suit. They don't want the increase of pressure from the surrounding states while their shed hunting is closed.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I notice that states that touch Utah are having to implement shed seasons coincidence maybe?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Or maybe it's just that every state worth shed hunting in touches Utah? Tex-O-Bob had it right about shed hunting.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, shed hunting laws are much like gun control laws........they give a huge advantage to the criminal.————-SS


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone else think that all the western states should adopt the same shed season?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Anyone else think that all the western states should adopt the same shed season?


YES!!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 on the same shed season for all states.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that most of the problems associated with shed hunting would go away if the western states would all adopt the same law California has that prohibits the sale of any part of a big game animal including shed antlers. Send the for-profit dudes packing and let the remaining hobbyists do whatever they want. No big deal.————SS


----------

